# Does Iranian WP affect my future travels/Visas?



## sophiaklonidas (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am from Australia and got a job offer from Iran (through a friend of mine who is currently working there). The pack they offer (accommodation + private car + excellent salary) seems very attractive and I am keen to relocate. I am aware that the quality of life will not be the same but just want to know does having an Iranian WP (or a long stay there 6-12 months) in my passport affect my future visa or WP applications (especially to European countries and the USA)?

Will much appreciate your feedback on that

Cheers 
Sophia


----------

